# Timber I want to trade or give to anyone



## Arlin Eastman (May 1, 2015)

I have about 60 timbered acres mostly in Black Walnut, Red Ceder, with some Oak, Ash, and others.

About 3 years or so ago I started teaching other Vets, family members and well anyone else who asks how to turn pens and I donated the kits and wood. Well with the little bit of money the VA pays me monthly I ran out of pen kits every year and others have help with the pen kits.

I am out again and so I started teaching how to turn small bowls, boxes, and vases until I get more funds saved to buy more kits.

So If anyone wants some Black Walnut, Red Ceder or Mulberry shipped in 12x12x5 USPS priority boxes (You will have to pay shipping) I will send you some. I have been collection as much Crotch wood as possible and I will ship some of that also.
I am looking to also trade for other woods like Cherry, Big Leaf Maple, Spalted Woods, Burls, figured woods that I can use to teach the vets with I sure would like to do so.

I do not know how to send messages or receive messages so I need help on that too.

Thanks
Arlin


----------



## kweinert (May 1, 2015)

What size of blanks in that sized box? I don't have any need for pen blanks but I'd certainly be interested in some mulberry bowl blanks. Or mulberry in 2x2x12 up to 3x3x12 sizes.


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2015)

Arlin, just for clarification, are you looking to trade wood for pen kits and/or other wood?

PS I enabled your Conversations (same thing as PMs) system.


----------



## Arlin Eastman (May 1, 2015)

kweinert said:


> What size of blanks in that sized box? I don't have any need for pen blanks but I'd certainly be interested in some mulberry bowl blanks. Or mulberry in 2x2x12 up to 3x3x12 sizes.



Ken I did not mean pen blanks but wood blanks that would fit in a 12x12x5 USPS box which would be a piece of wood that large also. On the Mulberry I think I could get you a piece of 9" to 10" wide and 3" to 4" thick but I only have about 6 of them. They have a very nice pretty yellow color like Yellow Heart.

So I can get you some 2x2x12 or 3x3x12 and some of them would have bark on them too.


----------



## Arlin Eastman (May 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Arlin, just for clarification, are you looking to trade wood for pen kits and/or other wood?
> 
> PS I enabled your Conversations (same thing as PMs) system.



No I do not need Pen blanks I have about 1000 of them but blanks for turning small boxes, bowls, and vases and think 3x3x? or 4x4x? and bowls 6x6x?

Thank you for asking about what is needed. I do not think or write very well and I get things confused a lot.


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2015)

I wasn't asking if you were asking to trade wood for pen blanks, but for pen kits. Just trying to make sure we all know what to offer in return. Thanks for clarifying it. 

However, in order to make offers for trade, you must show some images of the actual items you're offering for trade. We can't make exceptions for this or we will have to do so for everyone else. Please edit your thread to show some of the actual wood items you are offering. I hope you understand and please let me or another staff member know if you need any help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arlin Eastman (May 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I wasn't asking if you were asking to trade wood for pen blanks, but for pen kits. Just trying to make sure we all know what to offer in return. Thanks for clarifying it.
> 
> However, in order to make offers for trade, you must show some images of the actual items you're offering for trade. We can't make exceptions for this or we will have to do so for everyone else. Please edit your thread to show some of the actual wood items you are offering. I hope you understand and please let me or another staff member know if you need any help.


O Ok

I am thinking it will be several days to do this with my wife's help and my daughters camera. So would this thread be deleted? If so I will copy and paste this on a word doc so I will not have to type it again.
Thank you for your help
Arlin


----------



## Arlin Eastman (May 1, 2015)

O also if I am giving wood away are pictures needed? And would I have to make 2 different posts?


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2015)

Arlin we'll keep the the thread open for you. I thought you were trying to trade wood. If you're giving away wood you do not need pictures but we need to move the thread to the Giveaway forum. Would you like me to move it? 

http://woodbarter.com/forums/member-contests-giveaways-other-fun-stuff.67/


----------



## Arlin Eastman (May 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Arlin we'll keep the the thread open for you. I thought you were trying to trade wood. If you're giving away wood you do not need pictures but we need to move the thread to the Giveaway forum. Would you like me to move it?
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/forums/member-contests-giveaways-other-fun-stuff.67/


Yes you can do that and when I get pictures I will post all the woods then. Boy o boy this will be a lot of work. lol


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2015)

Arlin Eastman said:


> Yes you can do that and when I get pictures I will post all the woods then. Boy o boy this will be a lot of work. lol



Arlin, just to be clear, if you are giving wood away without requesting anything in return, you do not need to post pictures.


----------



## MTMan (May 2, 2015)

Arlin,

I am interested in black walnut and mulberry bowl or box blanks. I'll pay shipping. I also am not too savvy on how to post things here.


----------



## Arlin Eastman (May 2, 2015)

MTMan said:


> Arlin,
> 
> I am interested in black walnut and mulberry bowl or box blanks. I'll pay shipping. I also am not too savvy on how to post things here.


MT Man

Can you send me a message on what you want


----------



## gman2431 (May 3, 2015)

Arlin,

Next time I cut down a cherry (which should be soon) I'll make sure to cut you a block of it for the vets. 

Shipping and all I will take care of so don't worry about that. Just like to see people do good things for our vets and try to help when I can. 


Cody

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## David Hill (May 3, 2015)

Arlin,
I use a lot of Mesquite (and other woods too) for bowls and have lots of odd shaped pieces I can trim to be pen blanks/whatever. Think a mfrb can find it's way your direction. (Can trade for a pen or two--you know us Docs _like_ pens--makes my scribble look good)
I am a big supporter of helping out Vets- anywhere.
BTW if you have an iPhone you can post pics that way too.


----------



## MTMan (May 3, 2015)

Arlin Eastman said:


> MT Man
> 
> Can you send me a message on what you want



Arlin,

I don't know how to message unless someone shows me. I just see the reply button here and use it.

As far as what I want, I've never turned mulberry and would like to try it because I've seen some pretty pictures of it. The black walnut is just hard to get out here where our hardwood is Doug fir or Mountain Ash. I'd like to turn something like a small box with lid for my wife. She's easy to please, but I like to surprise her with nice things, anyway.


----------



## Arlin Eastman (May 4, 2015)

MTMan said:


> Arlin,
> 
> I don't know how to message unless someone shows me. I just see the reply button here and use it.
> 
> As far as what I want, I've never turned mulberry and would like to try it because I've seen some pretty pictures of it. The black walnut is just hard to get out here where our hardwood is Doug fir or Mountain Ash. I'd like to turn something like a small box with lid for my wife. She's easy to please, but I like to surprise her with nice things, anyway.


MT Man

I found that if you go to the top right which shows the envelope just click on that and it will show you any messages someone has sent to you.
If you want to send mail to someone I found you need to click their picture and click on the wording that says "Start a conversation".
I had help by asking some friends I know here.
Arlin


----------



## Arlin Eastman (May 4, 2015)

MTMan said:


> Arlin,
> 
> I don't know how to message unless someone shows me. I just see the reply button here and use it.
> 
> As far as what I want, I've never turned mulberry and would like to try it because I've seen some pretty pictures of it. The black walnut is just hard to get out here where our hardwood is Doug fir or Mountain Ash. I'd like to turn something like a small box with lid for my wife. She's easy to please, but I like to surprise her with nice things, anyway.



Also I loved the 8 years I spent there at Great Falls at Malmstrom AFB. I loved the hunting, fly fishing, camping and hiking with my family the whole time.


----------



## TheWoodWizard (May 6, 2015)

I've got some figured spalted maple I could trade ya. I've got a several crepe myrtle log sections plucked from the middle of historical Napoleon Ave in New Orleans when they were doing construction. Also have some mini black walnut, spalted poplar, and spalted red oak log blanks. I have tons of 2x2x12 spindle blanks and a couple of bowl blanks. My wood collection is rather sad in comparison to most. I am only 28 though...got a ways to go til glory.
But anyways, I'd love one of those crotch sections you were talking about. I would even purchase some pen kits and have em shipped to you if I had your address. My grandfather was a vet so I'd be honored to send pen kits with or without a crotch section in return

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arlin Eastman (May 6, 2015)

TheWoodWizard said:


> I've got some figured spalted maple I could trade ya. I've got a several crepe myrtle log sections plucked from the middle of historical Napoleon Ave in New Orleans when they were doing construction. Also have some mini black walnut, spalted poplar, and spalted red oak log blanks. I have tons of 2x2x12 spindle blanks and a couple of bowl blanks. My wood collection is rather sad in comparison to most. I am only 28 though...got a ways to go til glory.
> But anyways, I'd love one of those crotch sections you were talking about. I would even purchase some pen kits and have em shipped to you if I had your address. My grandfather was a vet so I'd be honored to send pen kits with or without a crotch section in return



Jarrad

Send me a message with what you want OK


Also to everyone else. Right now what everyone is asking for it will take me a few weeks to get it all together. So I can keep track easier I will close this offer for now.

Arlin


----------



## Kevin (May 6, 2015)

Arlin I will close the thread for you and then open it back up whenever you tell me. You might want to rethink giving so much wood away though. It's up to you but I found that I couldn't pay my bills when I gave wood away too often.  

You're a good guy Arlin.


----------

